# Best reel repair around



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Keith, Oceanmaster on pff is the best! He took six of my reels and made them like brand new again, I used them for charters all season and yall know people dont care about anyones stuff so these reels got beat up! They are clean and upgraded and smoother than ever! Great job and would highly recommend!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ocean Master is A BEAST highly Recommend by me and others. 

He is a very, very nice guy and knows his stuff. Quick turn arounds and a very fair gent.

I wish I had his patients and now how


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Ocean Master is A BEAST highly Recommend by me and others.
> 
> He is a very, very nice guy and knows his stuff. Quick turn arounds and a very fair gent.
> 
> I wish I had his patients and now how


Is he a doctor as well as a reel mechanic?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

"They call me the doctor of love"..!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, But you have to be careful around his Dog.....Fifteen minutes of playing with his dog will have ya wanting one.............


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Picked up a box of repaired reels last night.

Now if we can get him to a Free Oyster Night.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

No need for any free oysters...he's already the "doctor of love". :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

I can officially say keith is amazing at bringing reels back to life. He worked on 3 out of the 4 in the pic and I'll be bringing the 710 to him soon as I get free time.

Thank you again Keith


Alan 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessum....no hiding the quality service Keith provides!!! Reels that is, love ya like a brother Keith...don't wanna find out about the Dr Of Love issue! hahaha


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

Dimebag said:


> View attachment 604105
> 
> 
> I can officially say keith is amazing at bringing reels back to life. He worked on 3 out of the 4 in the pic and I'll be bringing the 710 to him soon as I get free time.
> ...


 I trust he's not the one who put the manual arm backward on the 302. Not trying to bust Keith's chops , I just found it amusing.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> I trust he's not the one who put the manual arm backward on the 302. Not trying to bust Keith's chops , I just found it amusing.


Watcha talkin bout Willis?


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

Mac1528 said:


> Watcha talkin bout Willis?


 In the picture of the reels, the manual roller is mounted with the line roller facing out were as it should be facing inward toward the line spool. If properly mounted you would be looking at the back of the roller not the face of it, you should be see the nut not the plastic cover.


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

...


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Lol...no that was all me. Hahahah....I fixed it though, was my first time messing with it. It looked wrong from the get go 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

I realized it after I casted it out one time and was like WTF. it won't pickup line hahaha.....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Just the thread I was looking for... I have several that need attention. I'll gather them up and look him up.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep. I'm all the way up here in Central Alabama and Keith is my go to guy for parts and info as well. Super guy!


----------

